# SOG grow



## steve55 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok this is my first SOG grow ever. I am used to a much bigger scale. But I have to run with what I got at the moment. I have a closet that is 39 inches wide x 22 deep x 6 foot tall. what sould I use for pots in a SOG style grow. I plan a 600 or 400 watt hps for flower but have plenty of cfls for veg. what size pot? I was thinking gallon milk jugs. cut the top off of them? :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2012)

okay...drink 8 gallon jugs of milk..:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2012)

Do you have good air circulation going in there?

If this is your first grow, growing in milk jugs would be hard to do. Roots need air too. I would get some at least 2 gallon pots, I use 3 gallon smart pots.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2012)

Milk jugs are translucent.  Whatever you use for pots needs to be dark to keep light from the roots.

How long are you going to veg them?  Are you using seeds or clones?  

I would use the HPS for vegging too, rather than the CFLs which take a lot more power.


----------



## steve55 (Nov 21, 2012)

yes have air intake and out take. using cfls now cause cant afford the hps light. at the moment.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 22, 2012)

If your gonna run SOG I would use 6" or 8" square pots and flower the cuts like a week after they root....


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 22, 2012)

Your used to a much bigger scale, but you use old milk jugs, CFL's and hope for a 400-600? Now I'm curious as too what bigger scale entails?


----------



## steve55 (Nov 22, 2012)

well two years ago I had shut down shop. I had my whole basement filled. it was 9 MH lights for my veg area and 2 1000 watters a 400 and a 600 for my flower room. thats a bigger scale than a little closet. when my wife left she gave all my equipment away. I was doing really good 7 years no problems. had a jungle


----------



## steve55 (Nov 22, 2012)

thats a lot of milk 4u! lol yeah My grow is budget right now but it will get better as i invest mor into it. i had a beautiful set up. ill get it back someday!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 11, 2013)

use 1 to 2 gallon square pots, size depends on how big there gonna get. indicas i put in 1 gal pots while sativas and hybrids that get tall i put in 2 gal pots. square work better as you wanna squeeze as many in there as possible! fill that space right up, no spaces in between plants!


----------



## steve55 (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks I haven't been on here in a while but I have up graded my system with lights I have 3 hps lights 1 400 watt and 2 150 watts, Have three beautiful girls in full bud think they are bout half way through. kept three of the originals that I started with for mothers. and budded out three. the rest were males that are now gone. I have three that I started later of my friend nice bud that I found a few seeds in the bud.the are sexying right now a week in. in another week ill throw the clones into the bud closet.  Have nice clones are heathy and vegging and four more I cut today. I have move the veg plants to a different closet in the same room so its not leaking light. soon ill be smoking my own medicine again! all Organic!! thanks ALL!!


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 13, 2013)

welcome back steve its seams like right know you are on tight on money. like most of us . i would go to your local hydro store and pick up some cheap grow 1 gallon grow bags. at my store thier like 15 cents a bag. so for like 10-15 dollars  you get a hole case of them. i use a refrigerator box to grow in its like 2.5x2.5 and about 6 feet tall. i can put 8 1 gallon bags in that space and 6 two gallon bags .


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 13, 2013)

you should be able to do a sog with that setup


----------



## steve55 (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks Sin


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 19, 2013)

yup anytime steve


----------



## DrFever (May 12, 2013)

for something like this i would make one big pot i mean  2x8 lumber doubled up   with a membrane  or use plastic totes  find 1 or 2 that would fill complete floor space  would be much cleaner   to water  etc  rather then seperate  pots or milk jugs  i know before running  big sogs  floor was always a mess from missing pots when watering  etc


----------

